# INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" vergessen

## guije

Ich habe die Variable vergessen in die make.conf zu schreiben.

Was nun ?

----------

## boris64

Variable in /etc/make.conf korrigieren und dann ein

```
emerge world -uDNva
```

ausführen.

----------

## Necoro

Du schreibst sie rein und machst ein

emerge --newuse world

----------

## guije

habe ich gemacht.

in dem HowTo steht nach emerge soll ich 

# env-update

# source /etc/profile

durchführen und dann

# /etc/init.d/hald start

# rc-update add hald default

```
# /etc/init.d/hald start

# -bash: /etc/init.d/hald: no such file or directory
```

????

----------

## boris64

Hm, hald brauchst du eigentlich nur neustarten, wenn

du einen <xorg-server-1.8 benutzt. Da du hal scheinbar

nicht mal installiert hast, benutzt du wohl einen neueren Xserver

bzw. hast nichts installiert, was hal als Abhängigkeit benötigt (z.B. KDE/Gnome(?)).

----------

## guije

stimmt ich habe nur den xserver istalliert  mit :

emerge -av1D xorg-server

sonst noch nichts.

bei einem

modprobe hald

kommt

```
FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r12/modules.dep: No such file or directory
```

----------

## guije

habe 

emerge -av1D xorg-drivers  ausgeführt.

HAL ist jetzt da.

aber was ist mit dem modprobe Error?

----------

## Necoro

Aus welchem Grunde sollte der modprobe-Aufruf denn durchgehen? Es gibt kein hald-Modul. Was bringt dich denn auf die Idee, dass es eins gäbe?

----------

## root_tux_linux

Auch wenn das jetzt fies klingt...

Also die Postings die du hier in letzter Zeit postest wären zum grössten Teil unnötig, wenn du  einfach mal das Handbuch/Wiki/Whatever genau lesen würdest.

grub, grub dualboot,  ati-drivers, swap, make etc.

Tipp für Grundkenntnisse in Linux: http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/linux/  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

AFAIK wird bei leerem INPUT_DEVICES/VIDEO_CARDS immer alles gebaut. Das heißt, du hast jetzt einige unnötige Pakete installiert, die du wieder entfernen willst.

Mit viel Vorsicht und der Doku zur Hand (Doku bitte erst lesen)

```
emerge --depclean
```

sollte die nicht mehr benötigten Pakete entfernen. Aber nochmal ganz fett:

DEPCLEAN IST BÖSE, SAGT AUCH DOKU, AUFPASSEN! NICHT BLIND ABNICKEN! MAY DESTROY YOUR SYSTEM!  :Razz: 

----------

